# One For My Dentist



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

My four month cleaning and exam went so well I am paying them tribute with marble and coin. SMILE!






Thanks for lookin'.


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

pew pew


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Capn, yo is da bomb. Your really getting good at shooting. And the videos. well they are always entertaining. You seem be be quite isolated out there. How close are the neighbors? Looks like harly any traffic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i thought you had a molar shaped pfs dubbed the " tooth faery killer " to used against that faery competitor . oh yeah, nice vid.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm isolated alright! Neighbors are right next door, an acre away. There's nothing across the street, though.

I hate fairies!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

DAAAAAYYYYYYYUUMMMMM.....

What is that little beauty yer shootin there, Cap?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Smashtoad said:


> DAAAAAYYYYYYYUUMMMMM.....
> 
> What is that little beauty yer shootin there, Cap?


 It's a 1/4 inch Baltic Birch pickle fork, cut by Pawpawsailor. He's a VENDOR, a heck of a nice guy, and a world class craftsman. Very reasonable prices too!
Very small and very mean little shooter. One of my favorites for toss and shoot shenanigans. Check him out. You can't go wrong.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*This is just Great! I love the PEEEEEEEWWWWW sound you got out of that penny.*

*Great shooting **Paw Paw Sailor is a Terrific Craftsman.*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks boss! You showed me how.


----------

